# Police say missing Vt. 12-year-old's body found



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2008)

> *Police say missing Vt. 12-year-old's body found*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080702/ap_on_re_us/missing_girl
> 2 hours, 11 minutes ago
> BETHEL, Vt. - The body of a missing 12-year-old whose uncle allegedly planned to force her into a sex ring the day she disappeared was found Wednesday in Randolph, not far from his house.
> ...


Such a horrible and tragic end for this young girl betrayed by her uncle. More so for the investigators and search parties who believed the girl to be alive finding her body instead. 
All the more reason for children to learn some form of self-defense and to have some means of communication with family should anything happen. This is tragic that a family member turns on his own as a source of deviant income. 
Makes you wonder who can be trusted? 
Prayers and thoughts go to the parents losing their daughter this way.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know which is worse... the uncle's intent to use the child in a sex ring, or that he was her uncle.  Either way, my condolences to her family (except the uncle - he should rot in hell); may she rest in peace.


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2008)

I read in my paper today, that the girls former stepfather was also a part in this.  Supposedly he got onto her myspace page, after getting the log-in info. from the uncle.  He then altered the info. making it seem as if she was going to be meeting someone secretly.

This is really a sad thing, and my heart really goes out to that girls family.  As for the people who played a role in this....they should take them all out behind some shed and put them out of their misery.  Then again, given the nature of this crime, and as disgusting as it is, these dirtbags better grow a pair of eyes in the back of their head and sleep with one eye open, because it'll only be due time before the jailhouse justice is handed down.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 3, 2008)

The uncle may face the death penalty.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 3, 2008)

If any subject ever belonged in the Horror Stories section this one dose.

I am sure that the  more facts that are learned the more horrid this one will become. With a supposedly SEX RING involved that brings into the picture more adults and kids being involved. I wonder just how large this one will turn out to be and where all the facts will lead authorities.


----------

